# Century 32WA - Generator Replacement



## RLaw (Jun 15, 2011)

my SECOND Mase 4KW generator in 4 years has died - Before I spend another $6,000 On a new Genset I thought I'd ask around to see if anyone has any reccomendations as to which brand to go with - we spend lots of nights on the boat at the Rigs and need a reliable generator. thanks!


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

*Generator*

What's wrong with it voltage regulator? Can you fix the one you got


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

First problem it was a bad design on Century. They stuck those diesel gensets back in those god forsaken holes and used diesel to get past some CG regulations that deal with ventilation. The Mase is a 3600 rpm genset and not made for constant duty. Running it full time kills them but due to the small hole, there isn't anything else that will fit. Westerbeke built a small 3 kw for a while that they used and it had the same problems. I was never so glad when the last ones went out of warranty.
I just turned down a job of replacing one of these a few weeks ago. Its just not worth the problems.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow !


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Those were built here in bay county before they closed the factory and when they used Westerbeke, guess who got called on all the warranty problems. One of the orginal problems they had with the installation was priming the fuel system after filter changing. I remember hanging upside down in the hole one time trying to prime one while the boat sat in the factory test tank. I finally asked one of the tech's standing around to go fetch me an outboard primer bulb. I stuck the bulb inline and primed it quickly. Told them they needed to install bulbs on all of them to make it easier but they said they had to get it approved by the design engineers. Engineers said no. I couldn't believe how stupid some boat builders were. 
There was a reason Westerbeke only gave one year warranties on those gensets while the other models had five years.


----------



## RLaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Back end is shot due to "extended exposure to severe humid environment" hard to believe but that is what the Tech says. As others have said, just a poor design for the beginning.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, those backends don't like mosture. Westerbeke tried to get past that by enclosing theirs in a fiberglass housing but then they ran water tubes through the backend to cool the windings. Then the cooling lines leaked after a few years. 
You can get remanufactured backends from Broward Armature for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

sounds like the way to go


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The most economical repair would be a new can from Broward Armature. If you do that what you need to consider is keeping your bilges dry, water in the bilges keeps the humidity high which is the enemy for your electrical connections and components in your genset. I'm sure that you are running your bilge blower when operating the generator, if not you should. If you have your heart set on another Generator you may want to consider Farryman Generators, another compact model but it has a great reputation for reliability.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The Mase uses the Farryman diesel and the ventilation is the reason Century went with diesel rather than gas. There is no blowers and very little airflow through the generator compartment.


----------



## RLaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! I have had a few folks refer me to Broward A. For a reman back end - most likely what I am gonna do - I just don't want to invest in a new Genset only to have it fail within 24 months! thanks again for the insight / tip!!


----------



## RLaw (Jun 15, 2011)

There are NO blowers or ventilation system in the bilge (a big part of the problem - poorly designed ) I am going to install so sort of forced air ventilation system with the new Genset install - I have learned the hard way.....I HAVE to find a way to keep the bilge dry and significantly lower the humidity. Thanks!


----------



## RLaw (Jun 15, 2011)

You got it. Really a poor design! Other than this generator problem, our 32 Century has been a great boat - +800 hours with no significant equipment or system failures we love the boat!


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Wire a AC voltage bilge blower in the AC wiring coming out of the genset so it operates when the genset does. It helps extend the life plus gets rid of a lot of heat.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

as usual great info from the pff


----------

